# Need your opinions about this outfit I bought today! (photo)



## SherryAnn (Apr 18, 2007)

I bought this adorable shirt and capris and found some really cute shoes that match the color of the shirt! But what I am wondering is this -- are the shoes "too much"? I don't know if I should get some slides or something rather than these big shoes (but they are comfortable!)

Don't mind the hair/makeup/bad pic...I was actually in my pajamas and changed just so I could get your opinions on the outfit and shoes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







eta: My butt is SO freakin' big! That's what having kids did to me!!!!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2007)

that is too cute


----------



## MindySue (Apr 18, 2007)

looks cute to me


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 18, 2007)

i love it! it's not too mcuh at all.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

It looks cute! Those shoes are totally in for spring! I love them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maysie (Apr 18, 2007)

cute! I especially love how they tie in the back


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2007)

Adorable!!! Love the shoes!!! Love the whole outfit


----------



## yuuki888 (Apr 18, 2007)

i'm not 100 percent sold on the shoes

it seems pretty matchy matchy to me

i'd go with flipflops or some lower shoes if i were you

but your outfit is SUPER CUTE it looks very spring hehe


----------



## semantje (Apr 18, 2007)

thats cute!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 18, 2007)

I am really loving those shoes! What brand are they?


----------



## chocobon (Apr 18, 2007)

I love the whole look,it's so cute!!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it make a great outfit!!! you don't have to wear the same shoes every time you wear those pieces.


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2007)

i love the whole outfit the shoes are super cute.


----------



## lynnda (Apr 18, 2007)

I love it! Sooo cute!


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 18, 2007)

So cute-perfect for spring!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 18, 2007)

The shoes are super cute! I think it looks great!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momo (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree on the shoes (but a heel is ok) and if I wore that exact outfit I might throw in something unexpected like a long lime green fabric covered necklace


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the outfit a lot, it's too cute especially the shoes.


----------



## igor (Apr 18, 2007)

It looks like a very cute springy outfit --especially together with those shoes!

I just love them!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I definitely agree on that. The right bag or the accessories may change the impression of "too perfect a match" (if you worry about that), to something "unusual and original "


----------



## jsimpson (Apr 18, 2007)

Super Cute!! I would like to know about those shoes too, where did you get them from?


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it looks really cute. I usually try to match my shoes to whatever color my top is.


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 18, 2007)

the shoes came from Cato! They were only $19.99 and they have them in a wide variety of colors!

I just don't want to look like I bought an outfit off a mannequin, kwim? :lol: But the shoes are sooooo comfortable.

I had picked out a pair of capris that looked really good but they had buttons down the sides and some flat pockets on the sides also. I decided against it because it looked too "matchy" to me.

The top has an open back and ties at the neck, but I will be wearing my hair down anyway.


----------



## katana (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it looks super cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very nice, I adore those shoes!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 18, 2007)

Very cute! and your butt is not bad at all! Its very cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 18, 2007)

The outfit looks great on you.


----------



## reginaalear (Apr 18, 2007)

I really like it! WIsh I had the shoes!


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: What's cute? The outfit, or my butt? (because if you say my butt is cute you will be my best friend forever!) :lol:

It used to be bigger! I have lost sixty something pounds, believe it or not!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Your butt looks very firm! lol. Seriously! I don't think you need to worry about it...


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 19, 2007)

that outfit is cute, and the shoes aren't too much. I'd probably wear a skirt though, just because I'm uber girly and feminine. I think an a-line skirt and those shoes and the top would be gorgeous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Apr 19, 2007)

I like it!!


----------



## msctp (Apr 19, 2007)

I like the whole outfit, its cute.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 19, 2007)

are those shoes from either nine west or aldo...

cause i have shoes exactly like that in brown from aldo


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 19, 2007)

Both you and your outfit look fantastic!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 20, 2007)

The shoes and outfit look good on you. Good choice.


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 20, 2007)

That outfit is really cute, but I do think the shoes are a little much. A little too matchy-matchy for my taste.


----------



## lissalove (Apr 20, 2007)

I love it! Wish I could wear shoes like that, but i'm too tall!


----------



## princessmich (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow! It's a perfect match.......Cute outfit


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Apr 20, 2007)

Definitely cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 20, 2007)

You should be thankful that you have an ass.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Apr 20, 2007)

I love it! Very cute.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 20, 2007)

you look so cute! I say go with the shoes, they're awesome!


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks everybody!

I am 5'11" and with those on I am somewhere over 6 feet, but I'm cool with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah...I've got junk in my trunk. :lol:


----------



## kourtnistar (Apr 22, 2007)

I like them! I really like the shoes actually, it's so great to find shoes and a shirt that match, that's a pleasure in life, lol!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 22, 2007)

I think it looks cute on you. The shoes are perfect for the outfit.


----------



## russianred (Apr 22, 2007)

i think the shoes make it a great outfit!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 22, 2007)

nice. i like the capri pant and top. i don't like the shoes.


----------



## Saja (Apr 22, 2007)

I wish my butt looked like that! I have no butt....i am BUTT-LESS!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 22, 2007)

The outfit is cute. Just dont wear the shoes everytime you wear the outfit.

I like matched outfits too. I'm learning to mixmatch the accessories.


----------



## ivette (Apr 22, 2007)

very cute


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 23, 2007)

I like it! And your butt does not look big, you are feminine and curvy.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 23, 2007)

I love your butt oops I mean the shoes! I love that outfit on you looks very spring


----------



## flychick767 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the outfit looks great.

And, your butt looks fine. I hope I have as good a figure as you after I have children.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 24, 2007)

You look fab!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 24, 2007)

Very cute


----------



## Lauren (Apr 24, 2007)

So cute, love the shoes!


----------



## jeweliette (Apr 24, 2007)

It looks good on you.


----------



## Deww (Apr 24, 2007)

loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee the shoes!!! keep them!


----------



## Paintedredrose (Apr 24, 2007)

thats adorable.


----------



## rejectstar (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the outfit! Especially the shoes, I've been thinking about getting some of those [ones that lace up your ankle]. I don't think it's too "matchy-matchy", it looks put together in a sweet kinda way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And your butt is cute! Yes I said it! Curves are great, I have none. LOL.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it's cute. If *I* were wearing it, I would probably wear flip flops and save the wedges for a cute summerr dress. And I would wear a chunky beaded necklace in a contrasting color (short, not long), wear my hair up in a cute messy do, and add a slouchy bag also in a contrasting color.


----------



## Nox (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree! Each piece alone is quite cute though... lots of mixing and matching you can do.


----------



## Andi (Apr 25, 2007)

I love this, this is totally something I`d wear too. Great, now I NEED something in that salmon/pink color, I love it.

Btw donÂ´t ever worry about your butt, it looks fantastic to me. I got a bit of an ass myself and I love it. I donÂ´t get how women can ever complain about their butt being too big :laughing:


----------



## Andi (Apr 25, 2007)

oops double post


----------



## dolphin11211 (Apr 29, 2007)

i love the outfit but i would maybe skip the shoes, they're cutting off the line of your leg and are gonna make your legs look short. go for some open toed peeps instead!


----------



## charish (Apr 29, 2007)

i think it's cute. your butt looks good too lol.


----------



## Lila (May 1, 2007)

I love it! Looks like something I would wear during summer time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chameleonmary (May 2, 2007)

Love a lady that can colour coordinate!! The white pants give it a nice summery feel, and contrast well with your skin colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

I love it!...It's very springy!


----------

